# Diamond Resort Sales Pitch?



## pbrehm124 (Jul 23, 2009)

We received a call from DRI and they are coming to our house to personally let us know what changes have taken place. I asked if it had to do with trying to take our week and change it to points, and she said that was only a portion of it.  I told her we wern't interested in paying to change our week to points and I didn't need a high pressure sales pitch, and she said there were quite a few other things to show us. Now, if they are paying someone to come to our house to discuss this, I'm fairly certain it isn't because they are trying to improve their customer service! Does anyone have any experiences to share? 

We own a floating red 2BR at Plantation in Branson that we either use in Branson, or exchange for other places. We also own a Marriott 2BR in Branson, that has gotten us to Hawaii without a problem. Have been timeshare owners for quite a while, but know just enough to get us by.

Thanks for any advice you can give us!

Patti


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 23, 2009)

They've called me a few times with this offer of coming to my house to explain all of the changes.  I've always declined, because I'm sure it's just a pitch to get me to convert to points.  I was never offered a perk for the visit, so to me it seems like a cheap way of getting a person to talk to the sales people.  Most importantly, I'm never going to talk to timeshare sales folks at my house, because when I've had enough I want to be able to just get up and walk out - can't do that if I'm at home.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 25, 2009)

It is obviously a sales call.  You know that.  If you have no interest in buying anything why spend the time?


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 25, 2009)

pbrehm124 said:


> We received a call from DRI and they are coming to our house to personally let us know what changes have taken place. I asked if it had to do with trying to take our week and change it to points, and she said that was only a portion of it.  I told her we wern't interested in paying to change our week to points and I didn't need a high pressure sales pitch, and she said there were quite a few other things to show us. Now, if they are paying someone to come to our house to discuss this, I'm fairly certain it isn't because they are trying to improve their customer service! Does anyone have any experiences to share?
> 
> We own a floating red 2BR at Plantation in Branson that we either use in Branson, or exchange for other places. We also own a Marriott 2BR in Branson, that has gotten us to Hawaii without a problem. Have been timeshare owners for quite a while, but know just enough to get us by.
> 
> ...


Don't let a timeshare salesman into your home, how crazy is that?  All they want to do is convert you to points and you can get more info here or over at the DRI Boards on TS4Ms than that salesman ever knew.


----------



## sullco (Aug 5, 2009)

You could let them in your house, but try coordinating their visit with a visit from, say, a vacuum cleaner salesman--then let them talk to each other.

I'd buy the video.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 5, 2009)

sullco said:


> You could let them in your house, but try coordinating their visit with a visit from, say, a vacuum cleaner salesman--then let them talk to each other.  I'd buy the video.


or your Mother-in-Law!


----------



## Kozman (Aug 10, 2009)

*Constant Phone Calls*

Diamond has called me every business day for the past two weeks.  I do not answer a number that I don't recognize.  Once they left a message stating they needed to discuss changes at my resort.  I labeled the number and have successfully ignored them since.


----------



## dwsupt (Aug 11, 2009)

*ignoring call...*

That's what I like about Packet8 phone service. You enter a number into the block caller system and they get a busy signal from now on!


----------



## longtimer (Aug 20, 2009)

I am a DRI owner and their sales pitches are TOUGH! I can't believe they are making housecalls now. Probably too many people turning down the sales presentations at the TS.
BTW - I have the points system and really love it. It provides me with much more flexibility than a fixed week. This summer we stayed two nights at one resort and 8 nights at another. Being in the Club also provides me with access to other resports without having to jump through a lot of hoops. If you decide to convert or join the club, hold fast to your negotiations. Remember - the ball is in your court. They want you a lot more than you want them.


----------

